# Sterneffekt im Rahmen



## Chaja (5. April 2004)

Ich habe mich durchgelesen, kann aber leider zu meiner Frage kein Tut finden.

Ich habe ein neues  Bild erstellt, schwarz mit leichtem weißen Aussenrahmen.

Ich möchte nun gerne von dieser weißen Aussenkante  in den schwarzen Farbgrund  - an den Seiten jeweils einen kl. weißen Stern reinscheinen lassen.

Habe es über die Werkzeugspitzen-Pinsel versucht, es klappt aber nicht.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. April 2004)

Eine Auswahl erstellen und in einen Pfad wandeln
oder
gleich einen Pfad erstellen
(der den Bereich "abdeckt" der Sterne enthalten soll)

Pinselspitze mit Stern wählen
(Optionen: Malabstand größer 100)

Vordergrundfarbe auf gewünschte Sternfarbe

Wechseln zur Pfadpalette

unten; zweites Icon von links: Pfadkontur mit Vordergrunfdfarbe füllen

Bei Bedarf nicht gewünschte Bereiche mit einer Ebenemaske abdecken!


----------



## da_Dj (6. April 2004)

Sorry für Offtopic, aber Thomas ... Netiquette   [t'schuldigung, der musste nun sein]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> *Sorry für Offtopic, aber Thomas ... Netiquette   [t'schuldigung, der musste nun sein] *



Ich sollte nicht Beiträge posten, wenn ich gerade mega stinkig bin - wirkt sich negativ aus, aber danke für den Hinweis, weil auch für die Mods gilt die Netiquette!


----------

